# Bathing Regimen, Equipment



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

*Examples...*

*Blow Dryers:
*
https://www.showdogstore.com/metro-...e-from-3-power-ratings-and-4-colors-110-volt/

*Shampoo:*

https://www.showdogstore.com/1-all-systems-a1-super-cleaning-and-conditioning-dog-shampoo/

*Grooming Table*

https://www.amazon.com/Precision-Pe...rd_wg=NqBSU&psc=1&refRID=XQ4Q71876HWQZ53N9EAK
*
Shears*

https://www.amazon.com/Geib-Gator-S...8&qid=1502220998&sr=1-11&keywords=geib+shears

*Bath Tub (if you are bathing outside)*

https://www.amazon.com/Booster-Bath...502221168&sr=1-1&keywords=dog+bathing+station

*Showerhead (if using bathtub)
*
https://www.target.com/p/powerspray...-chrome-waterpik-174/-/A-16722633#lnk=sametab


----------



## jpalamaro (Apr 1, 2017)

Uhhhhhh, lots of equipment perhaps having me rethink using the groomer LOL I'm chuckling to my self when I consider all of the stuff I've purchased so far . . . nothing too good for Boomer. Thanks for your thoughtful response, I came up with some of the items on my own, including the grooming table, and pondered how to get near 70 lbs of writhing dog up there and the little tether holding him.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My Jacks is about 85 pounds. 

I pick up his front end so his front feet are on the table and then reach down to boost his butt up. He will "jump" a little to help me lift him up. 

To get him down, I pick him up and carefully lower him down to the floor and do a "release party". 

The grooming supplies are expensive... but a lot of them are one time purchases. If you buy as much as you can this year, next year you will not be spending any money to groom your dog.


----------



## jpalamaro (Apr 1, 2017)

Not the money, honest, and I was really joking with regards to getting Boomer up on the table. And, actually looks like it might be fun. Thank you.


----------

